# Show me your gas stoves/fireplaces!



## eclecticcottage (Jan 15, 2012)

I see a lot of wood stoves and pellet stoves, and certainly LOVE my Lopi Republic...but I really wish I could bring this (Lopi Berkshire) with me when we sell the old house:


----------



## eclecticcottage (Jan 15, 2012)

This is what we have instead, a Procom VF Lowes special:


----------



## 49er (Jan 15, 2012)

That Lopi Berkshire is a beautiful stove, it was our first choice while looking for something to replace our VC Defiant Encore wood stove last year. We ended up deciding on the Jotul Sebago and could not be happier with it, we are running the gas valve somewhere in the middle and the heat output is plenty for our space. It will never replace the steady 24 hour heat of the wood stove but we have already had about 20 no burn days this year so we made the switch at the right time. I wish I knew how to turn off the camera flash because it doesn't do the flame justice but this is our stove.


----------



## Fake coal burner (Jan 15, 2012)

ESSE British gas coal affect Black enamel  cast iron stove around 1979.


----------



## eclecticcottage (Jan 15, 2012)

49er, that's a nice looking stove, I like the brick inside.

Fake coal burner, that is really cool, I've never seen one like it.  Is tha a duct coming off of it on the right side?


----------



## Fake coal burner (Jan 16, 2012)

eclecticcottage said:
			
		

> 49er, that's a nice looking stove, I like the brick inside.
> 
> Fake coal burner, that is really cool, I've never seen one like it.  Is tha a duct coming off of it on the right side?


Yes these stove do not have a blower option. I modified it from my wood burner that was in the fire place. I used 2 50 cfm .bath fans 1 is by the stove the other is in the back of the house hall way. They are for cold air return only. I have rear blower running threw some aluminum flex duct in unfinished basement. to a T by stove where I mounted the switches, They can be run on auto. manual front or rear or both of them.  I can divide the house in half by closing doors. House is 1100 sq.ft.


----------



## eclecticcottage (Jan 20, 2012)

You know, this thread inspired me...I checked it out and talked to DH, looks like the Berkshire IS moving to the Cottage.  Apparently we can get a conversion kit (old house=NG Cottage=LP), so we'll just replace it with electric baseboards or a DV wall furnace at some point and bring it "home".  I know it will hurt the value of the old house a bit, but the city is working on that themselves anyway (trying to put in a road in the neighbor's sidelot to lead to a new development, along with a brand new wally world right down the road to increase traffic even more) so we're never going to get what it used to be worth anyway.  At least we'll keep our stove!!  Heck, I might even pull down the pine paneling and replace it with cheap stuff or drywall.  It's a 50/50 shot that a buyer might do that anyway and that stuff ain't cheap!


----------



## Fake coal burner (Jan 20, 2012)

eclecticcottage said:
			
		

> You know, this thread inspired me...I checked it out and talked to DH, looks like the Berkshire IS moving to the Cottage.  Apparently we can get a conversion kit (old house=NG Cottage=LP), so we'll just replace it with electric baseboards or a DV wall furnace at some point and bring it "home".  I know it will hurt the value of the old house a bit, but the city is working on that themselves anyway (trying to put in a road in the neighbor's sidelot to lead to a new development, along with a brand new wally world right down the road to increase traffic even more) so we're never going to get what it used to be worth anyway.  At least we'll keep our stove!!  Heck, I might even pull down the pine paneling and replace it with cheap stuff or drywall.  It's a 50/50 shot that a buyer might do that anyway and that stuff ain't cheap!


Take your stove and what eve else you can. New buyer will eighter Do A remodel or tear down on the old house. Your taste and theirs will most likely be different. See a lot in the neighbor hood.


----------



## eclecticcottage (Jan 21, 2012)

That's what we figure too.  Seen enough shows on HGTV and the like where people reno completely nice houses just because.

Just went to Lopi's site to scope out the new Berkshire, logs and burn look is a bit different then ours, looks like gas stoves are looking more "real" all the time.


----------



## eclecticcottage (Nov 15, 2013)

Thought I'd re-up this old thread.  The Berkshire is still living at the Old House, which is now a rental for us.  Trying to decide if we should pull it, fix the roof and throw in a DV Rinnai heater there or look at a different used stove for the Cottage.  We're seriously considering putting a DV in our sunroom, where the Cone lives now.  We'll never reinstall it, after really reading up on it, goodness only knows how they managed to use it before in there.  Problem is...do we go through the hassle of bringing the Berkshire "home" or leave it and spend about the same as it would cost for a DV wall heater and roof repairs on a used stove.  And what other stove?  I'm partial to the jotuls and VC's but I figure VC had those quality issues...but jotuls are few and far between.  So show off what ya got, I'm pondering stove options!!


----------

